# Chelsea Michigan bottle show. Oct. 4th.



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2015)

Seen this Flyer. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2015)

all i see is red x spirit bear?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 20, 2015)

I had a map up showing where the city was-- by Detroit for those who didn't know. But it appears that it was taken down. LOL.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2015)

Are you going to go or to far for you? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 21, 2015)

It's too far for me, I'm afraid. I'll have to wait till GR's show. What about you?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2015)

I usually don't go to this one but probably will this time. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope that it goes well.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2015)

BUMP, ONLY 3 MORE DAYS. LEON.


----------



## nammlif (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll be setting up at this show again this year...Lightning rod paraphernalia, insulators, bottles, jars, and a bevy of other items...Great show...a lot of old time collectors with an array of glass...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 3, 2015)

I barely made gas money from the last show and it was 10 miles away. I think I'm gonna miss this one. [8D]


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2015)

nammlif said:
			
		

> I'll be setting up at this show again this year...Lightning rod paraphernalia, insulators, bottles, jars, and a bevy of other items...Great show...a lot of old time collectors with an array of glass...


I Seen someone there today with lightning rods ect. They were from Rochester. Was that you? LEON.


----------



## nammlif (Oct 5, 2015)

Nope...That was Russ from Rochester...I was set up in the far back corner...Had a couple of fire grenades and a handful of lightning rods, jars and weathervanes....


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 5, 2015)

Must of seen you but don't remember, some empty tables so turn out may of been low, Some people I was expecting to see were not there. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 6, 2015)

Some of what I picked up. LEON.


----------

